# Celtic Music - Contemporary & Rock & Punk & Metal & More - Two Tunes A Day...



## Guest (Sep 2, 2018)

*Celtic Music - Contemporary & Rock & Punk & Metal & More - Two Tunes A Day...*

This is the music that I actually listen to...

When someone asks me for advice upon what they might listen to when they no longer wish to hear anything that they've ever heard before and wish to never hear again I always recommend Celtic music because even though it evolved out of the folk music traditions of the Celtic people of Western Europe it has continued to evolve into a genre which extends from traditional and on through rock and punk and metal and contemporary instrumental and every variation that you could possibly imagine...

There is no place to hide in Celtic music - you have to have talent - pure genuine talent - you have to be able to actually sing and play and tell a story worth hearing or you will soon be left trailing behind unknown and unheard in the dust of your more talented and creative competitors ...

Every day two Celtic music artists will be showcased - sometimes paired thematically - sometimes paired only on a capricious whim...

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day - *September 1st*

Contemporary Celtic - Eleanor McEvoy - "*Only A Woman's Heart*" 

Eleanor McEvoy (born 22 January 1967) is an Irish singer/songwriter. McEvoy composed the song "Only A Woman's Heart", title track of A Woman's Heart, the best-selling Irish album in Irish history






View attachment 107387


Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 1st*...

Celtic Punk - Mr. Irish Ba$tard - "_*I Hope They Sell Beer In Hell*_"

Mr. Irish Ba$tard is an Irish folk punk band from Münster, Germany.






View attachment 107389


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day - *September 2nd*...

Contemporary Celtic - Dougie MacLean - "*Caledonia*"






Dougie MacLean, OBE (born 27 September 1954) is a Scottish singer-songwriter, composer, multi-instrumentalist and record producer. Described by AllMusic as "one of Scotland's premier singer-songwriters", MacLean has performed under both his own name, and as part of multiple folk bands, since the mid 1970s.

View attachment 107390


Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 2nd*...

Celtic Rock - Big Country - "*In A Big Country*"






Big Country are a Scottish rock band formed in Dunfermline, Fife, in 1981.

The height of the band's popularity was in the early to mid 1980s.

The band's music was most recognizable for the sounds it infused with Scottish folk and martial music styles, as well as for playing and engineering their guitar driven sound to evoke the inspirational spirit of bagpipes, fiddles and other traditional folk instruments.

View attachment 107391


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day - *September 3rd*...

Contemporary Celtic - De Dannan - (Vocals - Mary Black) - "*A Song For Ireland*" 






De Dannan (originally Dé Danann) is an Irish folk music group.

View attachment 107393


Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 3rd*…

Celtic Punk - Paddy and the Rats - "*Drunken Sailor*"






Paddy And The Rats is a Celtic punk band from Miskolc, Hungary. The group was founded by Paddy O'Reilly (songwriter, vocals), Vince Murphy (bass) and Joey MacOnkay (electric guitar) in 2008. Seamus Connelly (drums), Sonny Sullivan (accordion) and Sam McKenzie (fiddle, Irish whistles, bagpipes, mandolin) later joined the group.

The music is Irish and Celtic folk but they combine punk rock, and some Russian, Gypsy and polka elements.

View attachment 107395


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 4th*…

Contemporary Celtic - Clannad - "*Theme from Harry's Game*"






View attachment 107424


Clannad are an Irish family band formed in 1970 in Gweedore, County Donegal. Their music has been described as folk, folk rock, traditional Irish, Celtic and new-age, often incorporating elements of smooth jazz and Gregorian chant.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 4th*…

Gaelic Doom Metal - Mael Mórdha - "*Winds of One Thousand Winters*"






View attachment 107423


Mael Mórdha is a doom metal band from Dublin, Ireland. Its name can also be written in traditional Irish typography, as Mael Mórḋa. The band's music melds doom metal with Irish folk music to create what has been referred to as "Gaelic doom metal".


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Two tracks from the same band but no excuses there. The mighty Horslips.........


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 5th*…

Contemporary Celtic - Van Morrison & The Chieftains - "*Irish Heartbeat*"






View attachment 107445


Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 5th*...

Celtic Rock - Black 47 - "*Funky Ceili (Bride's Song)*"






View attachment 107446


Black 47 were a New York City based celtic rock band with Irish Republican sympathies, whose music also shows influence from reggae, hip hop, folk and jazz. The band was formed in 1989 by Larry Kirwan and Chris Byrne, and derives its name from a traditional term for the summer of 1847, the worst year of the Great Irish Famine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 6th…*

Contemporary Celtic - Capercaillie - "*Puirt A Beul/Snug In A Blanket*"






View attachment 107476


Capercaillie is a Scottish folk band that was founded in the 1980s by Donald Shaw and led by Karen Matheson. Capercaillie performs traditional Gaelic and contemporary English songs. The group adapts traditional Gaelic music and traditional lyrics with modern production techniques and instruments such as electric guitar and bass guitar, though rarely synthesizers or drum machines.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 6th...*

Contemporary Celtic - Karen Matheson - "*Ailein Duinn*"






View attachment 107477


Karen Matheson is the singer for the Scottish folk band Capercaillie.

"Ailein duinn" ("Dark-haired Alan") is a traditional Scottish song for solo female voice, a lament that was written in Gàidhlig for Ailean Moireasdan ("Alan Morrison") by his fiancée, Annag Chaimbeul ("Annie Campbell").

Ailean Moireasdan was a sea captain from the isle of Lewis. In the spring of 1788 he left Stornoway to go to Scalpay, Harris, where he was to marry Annag Chaimbeul ("Annie Campbell"). Unfortunately, they sailed into a storm and all the crew sank with the vessel, except Annag. The broken-hearted Annag wasted away through grief and composed this lament for her lost love. Annag lost her will to live and died a few months afterwards. Her body was washed ashore near where her fiancé's was found.

The version sung by Karen Matheson was featured in the film "Rob Roy".


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 7th…*

Celtic Punk - The Pogues - "*If I Should Fall From Grace With God*" 






View attachment 107507


The Pogues were an Irish-British Celtic punk band formed in 1982 and fronted by Shane MacGowan.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 7th…*

Celtic Contemporary/Punk - Sinéad O'Connor & Shane MacGowan -
"*Haunted*"






View attachment 107508


"Haunted" is a 1986 single by the Irish band The Pogues. It was featured on the Sid and Nancy Soundtrack, the original soundtrack for the movie Sid and Nancy. It reached chart position #42 in the UK. Originally sung by Cait O'Riordan, in 1995 the song was re-recorded as a duet between former Pogues vocalist Shane MacGowan and Sinéad O'Connor, this time reaching #30 in the UK. The original version was included on disc 1 of the 2008 compilation "Just Look Them In The Eye And Say... POGUE MAHONE!!"


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day...* September 8th…*

Celtic Contemporary - Sharon Shannon & The Big Band - "*James Brown's March*"






View attachment 107542


Sharon Shannon (born 8 June 1968) is an Irish musician best known for her work with the accordion and for her fiddle technique. She also plays the tin whistle and melodeon. Her self-titled debut album, in 1991, Sharon Shannon was the best-selling album of traditional Irish music ever released there. Beginning with Irish folk music, her work demonstrates a wide-ranging number of musical influences. She won the lifetime achievement award at the 2009 Meteor Awards.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 8th*…

Celtic Contemporary - Sharon Shannon & The Big Band - "*Bag of Cats*"






View attachment 107543


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 9th*…

Celtic Contemporary - Mary Fahl - "*Dawning of the Day*"






View attachment 107584


Mary Fahl (born Mary Faldermeyer, July 1, 1958) is an American singer, songwriter and actress known for her work with October Project in the mid-1990s. More recently she is known for her solo singing and acting career.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 9th…*

Celtic Punk - Dropkick Murphys - "*I'm Shipping Off To Boston*"






View attachment 107585


Dropkick Murphys are an American Celtic punk band formed in Quincy, Massachusetts, in 1996. The band's final release, 2005's The Warrior's Code, included the song "I'm Shipping Up to Boston"; the song was featured in the 2006 Academy Award-winning movie The Departed, and went on to become the band's only Platinum-selling single to date, and remains one of their best-known songs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 10th*…

Celtic Rock - Thin Lizzy - "*Roisin Dubh - (Black Rose)*" 






View attachment 107607


Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 10th*…

Celtic Rock - Enter The Haggis - "*One Last Drink*"






View attachment 107608


Enter the Haggis is a Canadian Celtic rock band based in Toronto.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 11th…*

Contemporary Celtic - Moya Brennan - "*I Will Find You*"






View attachment 107653


Moya Brennan, born Máire Ní Bhraonáin, also known as Máire Brennan (born 4 August 1952), is an Irish folk singer, songwriter, harpist, and philanthropist.

She is the older sister of* Enya* and Brídín Brennan. She began performing professionally in 1970 when her family formed the band *Clannad*, and is considered as the "First Lady of Celtic Music".

She has been nominated for two Grammys and has won an Emmy Award. She has recorded music for several soundtracks, including Titanic, To End All Wars and King Arthur.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 11th...*

Contemporary Celtic - Enya - "*On My Way Home*"






View attachment 107654


Eithne Pádraigín Ní Bhraonáin (anglicised as Enya Patricia Brennan); born 17 May 1961), known professionally as Enya, is an Irish singer, songwriter and musician.

Born into a musical family and raised in the Irish-speaking area of Gweedore in County Donegal, Enya began her music career when she joined her family's Celtic band *Clannad* in 1980 on keyboards and backing vocals.

She left in 1982 with their manager and producer Nicky Ryan to pursue a solo career, with Ryan's wife Roma Ryan as her lyricist. Enya developed her sound over the following four years with multitracked vocals and keyboards with elements of new age, Celtic, classical, church, and folk music.

She has sung in ten languages.

She is Ireland's bestselling solo artist and second bestselling artist behind U2, with a discography that has sold 26.5 million certified albums in the United States and an estimated 75 million records worldwide, making her one of the bestselling music artists of all time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 12th…*

Contemporary/Traditional Celtic - Robyn Stapleton - "_*Ae Fond Kiss*_"






View attachment 107700


Robyn Stapleton is a Scottish singer who performs traditional songs in English, Scots, and Gaelic. She studied music at the Royal Conservatoire of Scotland and the University of Limerick in Ireland. In 2014, Robyn won the BBC Scotland Young Traditional Musician of the Year award and was nominated for Scots Singer of the Year at the Scots Trad Music Awards. Robyn was recently named an 'Ambassador of the Scots Language' by Education Scotland.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 12th…*

Celtic Fusion - Shooglenifty - "*A Whiskey Kiss*"






View attachment 107695


Shooglenifty are a Scottish, Edinburgh-based six-piece Celtic fusion band, that tours internationally. The band blends Scottish traditional music with influences ranging from electronica to alternative rock.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 13th…*

*Contemporary Celtic - Cherish The Ladies - ""My Own Native Land"*






View attachment 107719


Cherish the Ladies is an American female super group that plays Celtic music.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 13th…*

*Contemporary Celtic - Cathy Ryan - "I'm Going Back To Ireland"*






View attachment 107720


Cathie Ryan is an Irish American singer-songwriter, who has released five CDs and tours steadily with her band performing at festivals, folk clubs, performing arts centers and with symphony orchestras. Known for "her crystalline vocals and insightful songwriting," Cathie Ryan has been one of the leading singers in Celtic music since her start in the 1980s. She first came to prominence in 1987 as lead singer of the Celtic music group, Cherish the Ladies, with whom she recorded two CDs. In 1995, she began her solo career.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 14th…*

*Contemporary/Traditional Celtic - Davy Spillane, Blackie O'Connell & Cyril O'Donoghue - Two Irish Jigs*






View attachment 107731


Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 14th…*

*Celtic World Fusion - Afro Celt Sound System - "Saor / Free / News from Nowhere"*






View attachment 107732


Afro Celt Sound System is a musical group who fuse electronic music with traditional Irish and West African music.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 15th…*

*Celtic World Music - Milladoiro - "Muiñeira de Chantada"*






View attachment 107750


Milladoiro is a music band from Galicia. Often compared to the Chieftains, it is among the world's top Celtic music groups.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 15th…

Celtic Folk Metal - Mägo de Oz - "Mägo de Oz"*






View attachment 107751


Mägo de Oz (Spanish for Wizard of Oz, with a metal umlaut) are a Spanish folk metal band from Begoña, Madrid formed in mid-1988. The band became well known for the strong Celtic feel to their music strengthened through their consistent usage of a violinist and flautist. The name for the band was chosen because "life is a yellow brick road, on which we walk in the company of others searching for our dreams."


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 16th…*

*Celtic Folk-Rock - The Waterboys - "When Ye Go Away"*






View attachment 107772


The Waterboys are a British-Irish folk rock band formed in Edinburgh in 1983 by Scottish musician Mike Scott. The band's membership, past and present, has been composed mainly of musicians from Scotland, England, Wales, and Ireland with Edinburgh, Dublin, Spiddal, New York, and Findhorn serving as homes for the group. Mike Scott has remained as the only constant member throughout the band's career. They have explored a number of different styles, but their music is mainly a mix of folk music with rock and roll.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 16th…*

*Celtic Folk-Rock - The Waterboys - "Fisherman's Blues"*






View attachment 107773


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 17th…*

*Celtic Traditional - Lúnasa - "Tommie Cunniffe's"*






View attachment 107835


Lúnasa is a traditional Irish music group. The tune "Tommie Cunniffe's" comprises 'Billy Firsts Jig'", 'The Burning Snowball' & 'Road to the reel'.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 17th…

Celtic Punk - Charm City Saints - "Never Go Home Again"*






View attachment 107837


Emerging from the seedy punk rock clubs of Baltimore, Maryland in 2003, Charm City Saints quickly rose to the top of the Celtic punk scene with their 2005 debut E.P. Never Go Home Again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 18th…*

*Celtic Traditional -* "*The Boys of 25/ The Glass of Beer - Reels*"

*Featuring: Aly Bain, John McCusker, Mike McGoldrick, and John Doyle*






View attachment 107930


Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 18th...*

*Celtic Contemporary/Americana - "Hard Times Come Round No More"
*
*Kate and Anna McGarrigle featuring - Rufus Wainwright, Emmylou Harris, Mary Black, Karen Matheson, and Rod Paterson
*





View attachment 107931


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 19th...*

*Celtic Contemporary/Americana - "By The Time It Gets Dark" *

*Mary Black with Emmylou Harris*






View attachment 107953


Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 19th...*

*Celtic Contemporary/Americana - "The Loving Time" - Mary Black with Emmylou Harris*






View attachment 107954


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 20th...*

*Celtic Contemporary/Americana - "Ready For The Storm"

- Kathy Mattea with Dougie MacLean*






View attachment 108006
View attachment 108007


Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 20th...*

*Celtic Traditional - "Na Truagh Leat Mi Stùn Eirinn"

- Fiona Kennedy & Karen Matheson*






View attachment 108008


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 21st...*

*Celtic Contemporary - "The Long Black Veil"

- The Chieftains with Mick Jagger*






View attachment 108036


Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 21st...*

*Celtic Black Metal - "Starside" - Geasa*






View attachment 108037


Geasa is a Celtic metal band originating from Dublin, Ireland. Formed by Fergal Purcell and John Kavanagh in 1993 the band combines traditional Celtic music with black metal to form Celtic black metal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 22nd...*

*Celtic Traditional - "Dulaman" - Altan**

*




View attachment 108068


Altan are an Irish folk music band formed in County Donegal in 1987 by lead vocalist Mairéad Ní Mhaonaigh and her husband Frankie Kennedy. The group were primarily influenced by traditional Irish language songs from Donegal and have sold over a million records.

The group were the first traditional Irish group to be signed to a major label when they signed with Virgin Records in 1994. The group has collaborated with Dolly Parton, Enya, The Chieftains, Bonnie Raitt, Alison Krauss, and many others.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 22nd...*

*Celtic Traditional - "Bríd Óg Ní Mháille" - Muireann Nic Amhlaoibh*






View attachment 108069


Muireann Nic Amhlaoibh (born 1978) is a musician and singer from County Kerry, Ireland. Until 2016, she was the lead singer for the traditional music group Danú.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day...* September 23rd...*

*Celtic Contemporary - "Hills Of Connemara" - Gaelic Storm*






View attachment 108071


Gaelic Storm is a Celtic band. Their musical output includes pieces from traditional Irish music, Scottish music, and original tunes in both the Celtic and Celtic rock genres.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 23rd...*

*Celtic Punk - "Back Home In Bristol" - The Dreadnoughts *






View attachment 108072


The Dreadnoughts are a 6-piece folk-punk band from Vancouver, BC, Canada. The band combines a wide range of European folk music with modern street punk.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 24th...*

*Celtic Contemporary/Rock - "Ordinary Day" - Great Big Sea*






View attachment 108132


Great Big Sea was a Canadian folk rock band from Newfoundland and Labrador, best known for performing energetic rock interpretations of traditional Newfoundland folk songs including sea shanties, which draw from the island's 500-year-old Irish, Scottish, and Cornish heritage. While it has been confirmed that the band has officially been retired, former members Alan Doyle and Séan McCann have continued performing in their own solo careers typically including music from Great Big Sea in their setlists.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 24th...*

*Celtic Punk - "Drunken Lullabies" - Flogging Molly*






View attachment 108133


Flogging Molly is an Irish-American seven-piece Celtic punk band from Los Angeles, California and led by Irish vocalist Dave King, formerly of the hard rock band Fastway. They are signed to their own record label, Borstal Beat Records.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 25th...*

*Celtic Pop - "Runaway" - The Corrs*






View attachment 108207


The Corrs are an Irish band that combine pop rock with traditional Irish themes within their music. The group consists of the Corr siblings; Andrea (lead vocals, tin whistle, ukulele); Sharon (violin, vocals); Caroline (drums, percussion, piano, bodhrán, vocals) and Jim (guitar, piano, keyboards, vocals). They are from Dundalk, County Louth, Ireland.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 25th...*

*Celtic Fusion - "Folk Police" - Peatbog Faeries *






View attachment 108208


The Peatbog Faeries are a largely instrumental Celtic fusion band. Formed in 1991, they are based in Dunvegan on the Isle of Skye, Scotland.

Their music embodies many styles and influences, including folk, electronica, rock and jazz, - but their main influence is traditional celtic music. The band's unique sound is created through a mix of programmed effects and traditional celtic arrangements, played on bagpipes, fiddles, and whistles.

The band have twice won "Live Band of the Year" at the Scottish Traditional Music Awards and were nominated for "Live Band of the Year" at the BBC Radio 2 folk awards.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 26th...*

*Celtic Folk Music - "Raggle Taggle Gypsy/Tabhair dom do laimh" - Planxty*






View attachment 108236


Planxty is an Irish folk music band formed in January 1972, consisting initially of Christy Moore (vocals, acoustic guitar, bodhrán), Andy Irvine (vocals, mandolin, mandola, bouzouki, hurdy-gurdy, harmonica), Dónal Lunny (bouzouki, guitars, bodhrán, keyboards), and Liam O'Flynn (uilleann pipes, tin whistle). They quickly revolutionized and popularized Irish folk music, touring and recording to great acclaim.

Subsequently, Johnny Moynihan, Paul Brady, Matt Molloy (flute), Bill Whelan (keyboards), Nollaig Casey (fiddle) and, briefly, Noel Hill (concertina) and Tony Linnane (fiddle) were also temporary members.

Planxty broke up twice, first in December 1975 and again in April 1983. The original quartet reunited in October 2003 and their final performance was on 31 January 2005.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 26th...*

*Celtic Folk Music - "Ordinary Man" - Christy Moore*






View attachment 108237


Christopher Andrew "Christy" Moore (born 7 May 1945) is an Irish folk singer, songwriter and guitarist. He is one of the founding members of Planxty and Moving Hearts.

In 2007, he was named as Ireland's greatest living musician in RTÉ's People of the Year Awards.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 27th...*

*Celtic Rock - "The Weekend Irish" - Barleyjuice*






View attachment 108241


Barleyjuice is a musical group from Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. Formed originally in 1998, the group began as a side project for musicians Keith Swanson and Kyf Brewer, who met as bagpipers in the Loch Rannoch Pipes & Drums of Pineville, Pennsylvania. Barleyjuice's focus was to perform traditional Irish and Scottish songs in a pop/rock fashion, and the band remained a seasonal St. Patrick's Day project for the first few years of its existence.

After the release of the band's first collection of recordings, initially entitled Barleyjuice, and later known as One Shilling, the band became a full-time working group by 2001.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 27th...*

*Celtic Punk - "That's Life" - Filthy Thieving Ba$tards*






View attachment 108242


The Filthy Thieving Ba$tards is an American folk/punk rock group formed in 2000 in San Francisco, California. The band was originally a side project put together by Johnny Bonnel and Darius Koski of the Swingin' Utters. Spike Slawson (also from Swingin' Utters) later joined the band, along with recording engineer Randy Burk. Greg Lisher from Camper Van Beethoven guested on guitar for several songs on their second release. Their music is influenced by folk rock, Celtic rock, country music, 60's pop, and punk rock, with an acknowledged and oft-noted debt to the music of The Pogues.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 28th...*

*Celtic Rock - "La Senda Del Tiempo" - Celtas Cortos*






View attachment 108371


Celtas Cortos is a Spanish music group that plays celtic rock.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 28th...*

*Celtic Folk Metal - "Canção de embalar" - Hyubris*






View attachment 108372


Hyubris is a Folk & Heavy Metal band, with Celtic roots from Tramagal, Portugal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 29th...*

*Celtic Rock - "Scream" - Seven Nations*






View attachment 108421


Seven Nations is a Celtic rock band that formed in New York City in 1993. The name comes from the seven Celtic nations, including Scotland, Ireland, Wales, Brittany, Cornwall, the Isle of Man, and Galicia. They were previously known as Clan Na Gael, but lost that name due to a trademark dispute.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 29th...*

*Celtic Punk - "Courage" - Flatfoot 56*






View attachment 108422


Flatfoot 56 is an American Celtic punk band from Chicago, Illinois, that formed in 2000. The group's use of Scottish Highland bagpipes has led to their classification as a Celtic punk band, comparable to Dropkick Murphys or Flogging Molly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 30th...*

*Celtic Folk - "The Valley of Strathmore" - Silly Wizard*






View attachment 108434


Silly Wizard was a Scottish folk band that began forming in Edinburgh in 1970.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *September 30th...*

*Celtic Traditional - Johnny Cunningham and Phil Cunningham *

Set List -

Paddy Phase#1, The Nine Points of Rogarry, The Limerick Lassies, The Hunters Purse, Farewell to Ireland, The High Reel, The Kosher Reel, The Laird of Drumblair, Jean's Reel, The Musical Priest.






View attachment 108436


Johnny Cunningham (27 August 1957 - 15 December 2003) was a Scottish folk musician instrumental in spreading interest in traditional Celtic music.

He was a founding member of Silly Wizard, as well as a member of Relativity, The Raindogs, and Nightnoise. Throughout his career, Cunningham was also a fiddler, composer, and producer. His younger brother, Phil Cunningham, is a multi-instrumentalist best known for his piano-accordion and whistle playing.

Johnny Cunningham died of a heart attack on 15 December 2003 in New York City at the age of 46 -RIP


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day...* October 1st...*

*Celtic Folk - "Rocky Road To Dublin" - The High Kings*






View attachment 108482


The High Kings are an Irish folk group formed in Dublin in 2008. The band consists of Finbarr Clancy, Brian Dunphy, Darren Holden and George Murphy. By June 2016, the group had released four studio albums, two live albums, and two live DVDs. Their first three studio albums appeared at number three or higher on the Billboard world music chart, the first two went platinum in Ireland, and all of their albums charted in Ireland.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 1st...*

*Celtic Punk - "Blitzkrieg Bop" - The Killdares*






View attachment 108481


The Killdares were a Dallas celtic rock group formed in 1996. The group released five studio albums and two live music projects; the live CD LIVE from 2002 and live DVD/dual CD combo Up Against the Lights in 2010. The band retired in November 2016 after 20 years of performing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 2nd...*

*Celtic Contemporary - "Rhythm Of My Heart"

- Amy Macdonald & Glaswegians*






View attachment 108510


Amy Elizabeth Macdonald (born 25 August 1987) is a Scottish singer-songwriter, guitarist, and musician. She has sold over 12 million records worldwide.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 2nd...*

*Celtic Traditional - "Flower Of Scotland"

- Amy Macdonald and the Tartan Army*






View attachment 108513


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 3rd...*

*Celtic Contemporary - "Mother Glasgow" - Hue and Cry*






View attachment 108552


Hue and Cry is a pop duo formed in 1983 in Coatbridge, Scotland, by brothers Pat Kane (vocals) and Greg Kane (music/production).

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 3rd...*

*Celtic Contemporary - "Perfect" - Fairground Attraction*






View attachment 108553


Fairground Attraction was a British folk and soft rock band, best known for their hit song "Perfect" and the subsequent single "Find My Love". The band launched the careers of lead vocalist Eddi Reader and songwriter Mark E. Nevin.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day...* October 4th...*

*Celtic Traditional - "Jean's Reel" - Sharon Shannon & Natalie MacMaster*






View attachment 108604


Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 4th...
*
*Celtic Traditional - "Carnival Medley" - Natalie MacMaster with Symphony Nova Scotia*






View attachment 108605


Natalie MacMaster CM (born June 13, 1972) is an award-winning fiddler from the rural community of Troy in Inverness County, Nova Scotia, Canada who plays Cape Breton fiddle music.

MacMaster has toured with the Chieftains, Faith Hill, Carlos Santana and Alison Krauss, and has recorded with Yo-Yo Ma. She has appeared at the Celtic Colours festival in Cape Breton, Celtic Connections in Scotland, and MerleFest in the United States.

She has received a number of Canadian music awards, including several "Artist of the Year" awards from the East Coast Music Association, two Juno Awards for best instrumental album, and "Fiddler of the Year" from the Canadian Country Music Association. MacMaster was also awarded an honorary doctorate from Niagara University in New York in 2006. In 2006, she was made a member of the Order of Canada.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 5th...*

*Celtic World Fusion - "Co Ni Mire Rium?" - Mouth Music *






View attachment 108637


Mouth Music is a Scottish-inspired musical project founded in 1988, whose combination of traditional Gaelic songs and music with contemporary instrumental and technological settings led them to international fame in the early 1990s.

Mouth Music has featured a variety of musicians over the years, with songwriter, multi-instrumentalist and producer Martin Swan as the only consistent member (and de facto leader). Other musicians who have passed through the project include singers *Talitha MacKenzie*, Jackie Joyce (aka Helicopter Girl), Martin Furey, Jaq Ferry, Mairi McInnes, Ishbel MacAskill and Michaela Rowan, plus fiddler Alison Crawford, Capercaillie/Shooglenifty drummer James Mackintosh, and pipe/flute/fiddle player Martyn Bennett.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 5th...
*
*Celtic World Fusion - "Hoireann O (Waulking Song)"

- Talitha MacKenzie
*





View attachment 108638


Talitha MacKenzie is an American world music recording artist, teacher and ethnomusicologist.

Initially known for her work as the singing half of the original Mouth Music lineup, she has gone on to follow a highly respected solo career. Although most associated with Celtic and Gaelic music, she also performs arrangements of traditional songs from elsewhere in Europe, Africa and America.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 6th...*

*Celtic Rock - "Zombie" - The Cranberries*






View attachment 108673


The Cranberries are an Irish rock band formed in Limerick in 1989 by lead singer Niall Quinn, guitarist Noel Hogan, bassist Mike Hogan, and drummer Fergal Lawler. Quinn was replaced as lead singer by Dolores O'Riordan in 1990. The band officially classify themselves as an alternative rock group, but noted incorporations of indie pop, post-punk, Irish folk, and pop rock into their sound.

The Cranberries rose to international fame in the 1990s with their debut album, "Everybody Else Is Doing It, So Why Can't We?", which became a commercial success. The band has sold over 40 million records worldwide, and achieved four top 20 albums on the Billboard 200 chart (Everybody Else Is Doing It, So Why Can't We?; No Need to Argue, To the Faithful Departed and Bury the Hatchet) and eight top 20 singles on the Modern Rock Tracks chart ("Linger", "Dreams", "Zombie", "Ode to My Family", "Ridiculous Thoughts", "Salvation", "Free to Decide", and "Promises").

On 15 January 2018, lead singer Dolores O'Riordan was found dead of drowning in a London hotel room. She had recently arrived in London for a recording session.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day...* October 6th*...

*Celtic Rock - "My Love Is Like A Red Red Rose" - 5 Hand Reel*






View attachment 108674


Five Hand Reel was a Scottish/English/Irish Celtic rock band of the late 1970s that combined experiences of traditional Scottish and Irish folk music with electric rock arrangements. The members of the band were Dick Gaughan (b. 1948), Bobby Eaglesham (1942-2004), Tom Hickland (b. 1948), Barry Lyons (b. 1950), Dave Tulloch and later Sam Bracken.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 7th...*

*Celtic Fusion - "Handshaker Stomp" - Martyn Bennett*






View attachment 108724


Martyn Bennett (17 February 1971 - 30 January 2005) was a Canadian-Scottish musician who was influential in the evolution of modern Celtic fusion, a blending of traditional Celtic and modern music. He was a piper, violinist, composer and producer. He was an innovator and his compositions crossed musical and cultural divides.

Sporting dreadlocks at the height of his performing career, his energetic displays led to descriptions such as "the techno piper". Diagnosis of serious illness at the age of thirty curtailed his live performances, although he completed a further two albums in the studio. He died fifteen months after release of his fifth album "Grit".

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 7th...*

*Celtic Fusion - "Itchy Fingers" - The Glengarry Bhoys*






View attachment 108725


The Glengarry Bhoys, founded in 1998, is a Celtic fusion band blending traditional Scottish and Irish music with modern Celtic and contemporary sounds. Initially called the Graham Wright Band, they changed their name to reflect their heritage and the place where they hail from: Glengarry County, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 8th...*

*Celtic Rock - "Celtic Symphony" - Blackthorn*






View attachment 108763


Blackthorn is an American rock band formed in Pennsylvania in 1993. Their style of music has come to be called Celtic Rock for the fusion of Irish traditional instruments and music with modern rock. Their repertoire consists mostly of original rock compositions and Irish folk songs with a rock twist.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 8th...*

*Celtic Punk - "Long Way Back To Ireland" - The Gobshites *






View attachment 108765


The Gobshites are an American Celtic punk band from Boston, Massachusetts. Formed in 2002 by Peter Walsh, their music has been compared with the Pogues and Black 47, but with a twist: as well as taking Irish songs and punking them up, they take classic punk songs and 'Irish' them up; for example, in their hands The Ramones's "Long Way Back to Germany" becomes "Long Way Back to Ireland" with a fiddle jig incorporated.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 9th...*

*Celtic Traditional - "Alexander's Welcome" - Albannach *






View attachment 108795


Albannach, Gaelic for "Scottish" or "Scotsman", is a Scottish band. Their traditional music is heavily percussive, driven by bass drums, bodhráns and a single bagpipe.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 9th...*

*Celtic Traditional - "The Gael" - Clanadonia *






View attachment 108797


"Clanadonia are a Drums & Pipes band with a difference - their music, passion, culture, history, people, ancestral bloodlines - are all bonded within the music."

"Their high energy blend of tribal rhythms, bagpipes and tartan clad mayhem has wowed audiences across the globe."

"Clanadonia's mission, is to spread bagpipe and drum fuelled havoc amongst the general public throughout the known world and judging by the feedback, their music has traveled to every corner of the earth!"


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 10th...*

*Celtic Punk - "Waiting" - Greenland Whalefishers*






View attachment 108840


Greenland Whalefishers is a Norwegian folk punk band established in 1994, playing music influenced by Celtic traditional music combined with British punk.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 10th...*

*Celtic Punk - "Friendship" - The Moorings*






View attachment 108841


Formed in 2007, The Moorings are a celtic punk band from France drawing inspiration from their Irish roots.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 11th...*

*Celtic Traditional/Contemporary - "Live In Long Beach"

- (stage performances with interviews) - Solas*






View attachment 108865


Solas (Irish: light) is an American musical group officially formed in 1996, playing Irish traditional music as well as original compositions that dabble in the country, rock, and americana genres.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 11th...*

*Celtic Traditional - "Live At The Burren"

- Winifred Horan, Mick McAuley, & Colm O'Caoimh*






View attachment 108866


Winnifred Horan is an American violinist/fiddler of Irish descent. After classical training, she played with the all-female Celtic music ensemble Cherish the Ladies before becoming an original member of the Irish traditional music group Solas.

Mick McAuley is from Kilkenny, Ireland and is also a member of Solas.

Colm O'Caoimh is from Kilkenny, Ireland and is a founding member of the Irish group Caladh Nua.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 12th...*

*Celtic FolkCore Metal - "Blindfolded" - Ithilien*






View attachment 108903


Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 12th...**

Celtic FolkCore Metal - "Edelweiss" - Ithilien*






View attachment 108902


Ithilien is a Belgian folk metal band from Brussels using traditional folk instruments such as a hurdy gurdy, a bagpipe, a violin, a nyckelharpa, flutes and a bouzouki. They combine elements of metal (death/metalcore) and traditional/folk music.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day...* October 13th...*

*Celtic Traditional - "The Boys of 25/The Glass of Beer"

- Aly Bain, John McCusker, Mike McGoldrick, John Doyle*






View attachment 108942


Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 13th...*

*Celtic Traditional - "Dr. Donaldson / The Anvil Reel" - Phil Cunningham & Aly Bain*






View attachment 108943


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 14th...*
*
Celtic Rock - "Loneliness" - Horslips *






View attachment 108944


Horslips are an Irish Celtic rock band that compose, arrange and perform songs frequently inspired by traditional Irish airs, jigs and reels. The group are regarded as 'founding fathers of Celtic rock' for their fusion of traditional Irish music with rock music and went on to inspire many local and international acts.

They formed in 1970 and 'retired' in 1980 for an extended period. The name originated from a spoonerism on The Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse which became "The Four Poxmen of The Horslypse".

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 14th...*

*Celtic Punk - "'The Psycho Ceilidh' Mayhem Set" - Neck*






View attachment 108945


Neck is a six-piece London-Irish Celtic punk band from the North London neighbourhood of Holloway (known informally as 'County Holloway' due to its Irish population).

Following their front-man's cathartic 'Tour of Duty' as a member of the original line-up of Shane MacGowan and the Popes, Neck were 'born in a bottle' during late-night drinking sessions in 1994 by a mixture of Irish emigrant and second-generation Irish drinking buddies.

The band takes their lead, both musically and ideologically, from two other London bands: The Clash and The Pogues, blending punk rock with traditional Irish music to play a London-Irish style known as 'Psycho-Ceilídh'.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 15th...*
*
Celtic Fusion - "The Black & Tanz" - Leperkhanz*






View attachment 108946


The LeperKhanz are an experimental troupe of musicians that mix ancient sea shantys, Irish fiddle, reggae, classical, hip hop, disco and rock. Originally formed in 2003, they tour extensively throughout the United States, particularly the west coast and California.

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 15th...*

*Celtic Punk - "Drunken Lazy Ba$tard" - The Mahones*






View attachment 108947


The Mahones are a Canadian Irish punk band, formed on St. Patrick's Day in 1990, in Kingston, Ontario.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 16th...*

*Celtic Contemporary - "A Stór Mo Chroí" - The Chieftains 
with Bonnie Raitt*






View attachment 109085


Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 16th...*

*Celtic Contemporary - "The Lowlands of Holland" - The Chieftains 
with Natalie Merchant
*





View attachment 109088


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 17th...*

*Celtic Contemporary - "The Magdalene Laundries" - The Chieftains with Joni Mitchell*






View attachment 109090


Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 17th...*

*Celtic Contemporary - "Factory Girl" - The Chieftains 
with Sinéad O'Connor*






View attachment 109091


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2018)

Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 18th...*

*Celtic Contemporary - "Deserted Soldier" - The Chieftains 
with Mary Chapin Carpenter*






View attachment 109092


Celtic Music Tunes for the Day... *October 18th...*

*Celtic Contemporary - "Raglan Road" - The Chieftains 
with Joan Osborne *






View attachment 109093


----------

